# ideas??



## xx_wings_xx (Jul 30, 2007)

im an actor at a haunted house. This will be my second year, and I don't want to do the same routine I did last year (which was playing the part of the little bloody girl who wants to be your friend and play and that kind of thing. Basically setting people up for the real scare, the big guy behind me waiting for them.) I will be in the same area as I was last year, and no doubt there will be another big guy around since im a small girl and playing the role of a hurt girl who needs help or the charming girl who wants to kill you suits me. But I need a new routine. New things to say, new outfit ideas, etc. Anything will be much appreciated!!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

hi, sounds like a neat scare.
how old do you look for this scare and what sort of specific changes are you looking for?
you could be sweet and harmless all the way through as if the big guy didn't bother you.
or you could be terrified and crying, incoherently explaining the danger.
hope that helps a bit.


----------



## xx_wings_xx (Jul 30, 2007)

well..
I look any where from 14 to 16 years old (im actually seventeen, just small) My managers want me to stick with the little girl thing. I like to switch around between me being captured and scared and warning the customers not to go on, and being evil and wanting to kill/hurt the customers and urge them to play a game or else go on to meet their death. The problem is, i've run out of ideas of phrases or else other things to say or scream at the customers. I don't want to just say the same things I did last year (though undoubtedly I will every now and then) it'd just be nice to have a new routine and some new ideas. 
People seem to get freaked out more with the demented little girl act, as opposed to the captured and scared girl. So i'm thinking about maybe sticking with that for the most part. Maybe doing a zombie-like routine?? Not like walking around with my arms out mumbling incoherently, but blood around the mouth wanting to eat the customers. Maybe have a fake knife or other weapon and beg for just one drop of blood or one cut/bite?? 
My costume right now is knee high black boots, fishnets, a black skirt that comes down to just above the knee and a black/white blood stained t-shirt. It's the same thing I wore last year. Should I keep this outfit?? or think of a new one??
Does any of this sound good??


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

It all sounds good, but I would try to change the outfit a bit - that way people can't say "Oh, I saw her last year". How about pajamas?


----------



## xx_wings_xx (Jul 30, 2007)

I've actually thought about wearing pajamas before. But I work in the haunted woods and we're all supposed to wear dark colors to blend in. I'd have to talk to my managers, but I think pajamas might work with my act. If I get the right kind and alter them a bit. Spray them with blood, rip them up a little. 
Any other ideas?? I still need some help on things to say to the customers..


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

you could try a dark victorian style dress, ringlets in your hair or a ringlet wig, very porcelain doll like only dark-ish, with vampire fangs, do the whole cruel but loving it vampire routine. if you haven't seen it watch interview with the vampire and pay attention to claudia.


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

Ooooh... I like this.

How about some sort of poem about the haunt. One of the creepiest images I've seen is actually from the Buffy the Vampire Slayer episode, Hush, where a young girl is holding onto a wooden box, chanting in a sing-song voice. Maybe you could use something like a twisted kids rhyme:
1, 2 - who are you?
3, 4 - can't find the door
5, 6 - you're looking sick
7, 8 - gonna meet your fate
9, 10 - won't get back again

Or something suitably creepy.....I'm not a poet....


----------



## xx_wings_xx (Jul 30, 2007)

I like the victorian dress idea. I wanted to wear one last year, but I had a hard time finding one for cheap. I don't want to spend $80 on a dress that's just going to get messed up working in the woods. I'm going to look again though. 

And i've always wanted to do the creepy little rhymes or songs, but there is another girl who works at the opposite end of the woods where I work that does the nursery ryhme thing. And there can't be two of us doing the same thing. Thanks for the suggestion though. If she isn't working this year i'm jumping on that act.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

the dress, if you get it to fly w/ the manager, can be stored and reused for future years if not gored up too much. you best bet for reuse is to get an adjustable sized dress so if you leave (change character or shape) it wont be an akward never to be used/once in a blue moon thing.

*poof* now you're square shaped ... hehehe


----------



## xx_wings_xx (Jul 30, 2007)

hmm..
i'll talk to my managers about it. Hopefully they will decide not to be assholes this year and actually do something helpful..

Thanks!!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

ebay is good for decent/great quality at darm good rates.

tell the mangers you'll protest with other disgruntled workers if thier mean... that could work as a last resort


----------



## xx_wings_xx (Jul 30, 2007)

haha..
I'll do that. Their only assholes though because they think their the coolest because they manage the woods and their "producers". 
And they "don't care about the money" yet they practically cry and throw little fits when they don't get the manager bonuses. 

But anyways..
Thanks for your help..
If you can think of anything else keep the ideas coming!!
I need all the help I can get.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

when they complain about not getting paid enough, remind them that they are getting paid and should be grateful. some people (like me) haunt voluntarily and could care less about getting paid (not that it wouldnt be nice). i do it for the scares. nothing like a grown man screaming to perk up your day


----------



## xx_wings_xx (Jul 30, 2007)

haha..
i'll keep that in mind.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

oh ho, a fun little change of pace, lil red riding hood and the big bad wolf.
or lil red is the big bad wolf.
or have a monster puppet in the basket of goodies.


----------



## xx_wings_xx (Jul 30, 2007)

haha..
I like that idea. I need all the halloween stores to open and everyone put their halloween stuff out so I can get my props and blood and stuff and start working on it. This month is going too slowly.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

little bo peep butchered her sheep.
mary slaughtered her little lamb.
little miss muffit and the big arse spider (think feet, not inches).
mary or peep - the lambs a mutated montrous freaky thing out for blood, guts, and bones.
alice goes postal in wonderland.
sleeping beauty the schizo insomniac.
snow white, drained the seven dwarves (vampire).
a sweet little angelic girl who just looks too happy to be normal, you'd be amazed at how freaked people get when you grin ear to ear knowingly, delighted that you know what going to happen. it helps if you follow them a ways just out of reach. wings aren't necessary just look innocent/cute,


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm not sure if your Haunt is big enough for this to work.

Old haunt we used to do, actually haunted an entire block of old victorian, decrepid houses next to a local Fort. This one:










We literally had thousands come through each night. Lined up six deep for over three blocks, so the following trick was easy.

One of the carnel rules was, "No Touching the Victims..er...Customers".

There was one little 7 year old actor, Jennifer, who could scream all night long. Her only costume? Street clothes.

We ran guest through the haunt in groups of ten. Occasionally, Jennifer would sneak into a group, where others thought she was a paying customer. About 3/4's of the way through the haunt, during the Graveyard Tour, a Big Ugly Werewolf (ME) would pick her up and run off with her screaming all the way. Scare the bejeebuz out of them. 

I miss this haunt, but unfortunatly we lost the venue because they redeveloped the structures...great for the structures..bad for the haunt.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

the dogman said:


> oh ho, a fun little change of pace, lil red riding hood and the big bad wolf.
> or lil red is the big bad wolf.
> or have a monster puppet in the basket of goodies.


That was the idea I was going to suggest. I started typing in not realizing there was a second page to this post.

I was going to suggest having just the head of the wolf and you holding an axe. All bloodied up. Maybe say something a little wicked - along the lines of the wolf or going to grandma's - in a sweet way. Don't know if that made sense.

Or LRRH with grandma's head and an axe?

Start talking to the folks walking through saying things like, "Boy, what a big neck you have..." Or something... I don't know.


----------



## xx_wings_xx (Jul 30, 2007)

sorry i havent been replying..
i forgot all about this..
im trying to hold off on making any final decisions just yet since theres still about a month and a half until the house even opens..
and the wait is becoming unbearable!!
so keep the ideas coming..
im liking the story-book idea..little red riding hood and such..
im going to look into it..
thanks!!


----------



## xx_wings_xx (Jul 30, 2007)

okie..now i have a new question.
i was shopping the other day for nothing in particular and bought a dress for the haunted house..
its just a summer dress and looks nothing like a dress for haunted house..but it was five dollars and i thought it had potential..
its dark purple and it comes down to a little past mid-thigh..and its sleeveless but it has like..inch thick straps..and a white layer underneath..
i thought it was good because it was just the right length and with the white underneath i could put some tears in the dress without revealing anything and i could put blood on it and it would show up better..
but it has this flowery pattern on the bottom..
i cant cut it off because then the dress would be too short..
should i just leave it on??
i thought about maybe ripping some of the holes..but theres so many and the thread around it is so thick i dont know if i could and it still look right..
any ideas??
also..i know ill be wearing fishnets and my boots with this..but i also thought about wearing a fishnet shirt underneath..??
i just need some advice on how to make this look more haunted-house like..


----------



## xx_wings_xx (Jul 30, 2007)

p.s.
if yall have any makeup/hair advice that would be nice too..
i thought about pigtails??

im hoping to get another outfit also..so keep the costume ideas coming..


----------



## Mortissanguine (Aug 13, 2007)

*things to say*

I agree with the sing song rhyme, the little nursery rhymes are actually pretty twisted. Sing them in that discordant manner that horror movies use and they turn freakish.

The words to "pop goes the weasel" even sound creepy and enunciating the POP sets them up for a good scare, especially if the big guy is behind them on the POP.

"Ring around the rosie" is actually about the black plague and how its symptoms/effects. Most of those have a pretty dark background story or are a way for commoners to gossip about the failings of Nobles done in a way to escape beheading/imprisonment. So, they are naturally dark.

I have a friend who was doing the kid thing but was playing with bucky bones (bag of bones from anatomical chart company) like lincoln logs and blocks. He was acting all absorbed and singing....creeped me out a bit.

Would love to hear what you come up with.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

What about getting the hem of the dress really dirty. Or burned? Maybe a whole playing with matches bit?

Last year I thought my makeup was boring, but I actually got alot of compliments on it. I applied the lightest shade of foundation (at a $ store) I could find & set it with a light dusting of baby powder. Then with a eyeshadow brush (not pad) I applied a combination of charcoal grey & blue eyeshadow along with some old blush around my eyes. The secret is to not overdo it. I then very lightly dusted blue eyeshadow around my lips. Make sure to use all matte colors. Also, if you want your face to look more gaunt lightly apply some of the grey eyeshadow just under your cheekbones.

Another thought that just came to mind is to make up your face to look like a porcelain doll. I'm just not sure how to pull that off exactly. Other than fake eyelashes, rosy checks & red rosebud lips.

Sorry, I guess I'm rambling huh? Thinking out loud again. Oops!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Here was our demented girl at theSix Flags Metropaulitn Maul from last year. 










Her Costume was great. She dance around in circles and sing demented rhymes.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Rhymes:

Mary Mary quite contray (sp?) How dose your Garden grow? Quite well I bet since it's well fed by your body down bellow.

A tisket a tasket your head is in my basket.

Mary had a little lamb whos flice as stained with blood.

Mary had a little lamb 
Her father shot it dead. 
Now it goes to school with her, 
between two chunks of bread.


----------



## xx_wings_xx (Jul 30, 2007)

hah..
im totally writing those rhymes down. i want to do the song and rhyme thing..ive just gotta check with another girl who works with me who did that kind of thing last year..she sang ring around the rosie and the freddy song ((which i thought was dum since we dont have a freddy))..
anyways..she was fired last year for coming to work drunk all the time..so hopefully she wont be working this year..


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I was going to suggest the 'burn victim'. Burn parts of the dress and do the make up in a 3rd degree burn sort of way.

_Only _you_ can prevent forest fires_ - then throw some flaming garbage at them (just joshin).


----------



## xx_wings_xx (Jul 30, 2007)

haha..
oh how i wish i wouldnt go to jail for throwing flaming balls of trash doom at asshole customers..


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

xx_wings_xx said:


> haha..
> oh how i wish i wouldnt go to jail for throwing flaming balls of trash doom at asshole customers..


OMG!! I agree! That was the worst thing about working in a Haunted house!! The idiot customers!!


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

*I like it creepy*

I like the girl wanting to play a game! got a monoply board? sit on the floor and tell them in a redrum voice(the shining movie) want to play a game, my friends do! also goodwill has tons of cheap cloths like $2.00 and up i find alot there! you gave me a good idea just reading your post I can't wait!!!!thanks!!!


----------



## xx_wings_xx (Jul 30, 2007)

haha im glad i could help..
last year i said things like..
Time to play!! ((when they were rounding the corner and couldnt see me yet))
Lets play a game..I wanna cut you open!! ((when they first saw me))
umm..
there was one thing i said only once..a fellow actor suggested it as a bet..
haha..
i dont really remember what it was but it had something to do with operation and wanting to take out certain body parts haha..
anyways..
hope you have fun with it


----------



## xx_wings_xx (Jul 30, 2007)

okie so theres only about 2 and a half weeks until the haunted house starts up again and time is running short on getting my costume finished.
so heres some questions i have..
i want to rip the dress up some..where should i focus on??
i dont want it to look too over done.
also..i think im going to put my hair in pigtails..with black ribbons..
does that sound good??
also, should i wear black fishnets or solid black hose that i can rip??
please help!!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

why not bury the dress and cover with some pond watercover it up for a couple months,it should have holes in it,it will look like zombie wear.

just a thought.


----------

